# Video Clip - Tortoise & Lizard Bash Railroad (So. Calif.)



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Last Saturday’s model railroad layout tour also featured two garden railroads. 

The link to the video clip is for one of these, Todd and Linda Brody’s Tortoise & Lizard Bash Railroad in the hills on the Santa Ana-Orange border. The landscape covers about 1,200 square feet with about 600 feet of track and six bridges, including a 14-foot long trestle. Using simple track power, the railroad can run itself fully automated with up to seven trains that slow and/or wait for each other as necessary to avoid collisions at crossing points.

One of their pre-teen neighbors put together this extremely professional short video. While far from complete, it gives the flavor of the railroad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUFmrN3SQJ4&feature=plcp






The Brodys just announced that their railroad will be open again on July 8, from 12:00 noon to 6:00 PM. The address is 10232 Overhill Drive, Santa Ana.	

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Bob,

*GREAT FUN! * What a fabulous garden RR, and what a fantastically fun video ... tunes and all!

I do so wish I was closer to your neck of the woods.

Thanks for sharing, as you always do!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What a great garden RR, makes me want to do one!


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

Santa Ana is close, maybe I will make it by one day


----------

